# Jitter, Packet loss



## Elsapo

¡¡Hola!!
En mi trabajo he tenido que monitorear enlaces de Video conferencia en donde veo "jitter y packet loss" me gustaría saber las diferencias entre los términos, si tiene que ver con comunicaciones o con la estabilidad de la red, porque muchas veces tengo mucho jitter y cero paquetes perdidos o muchos paquetes perdidos y cero jitter. ¡Por su apoyo, muchas gracias! 
¡Saludos!


----------



## fsabroso

Hola:


> *Jitter*, A tendency toward lack of synchronization caused by mechanical or electrical changes. More specifically, the phase shift of digital pulses over a transmission medium.





> *Packet loss*, an error that occurs when data networks are overly congested. When pieces of data ("packets") are unable to be transmitted, they are sometimes "thrown out" by the network. Packet loss may or may not be disruptive to the recipient of the data, depending on the severity of loss.


----------



## Elsapo

La frase phase shift no me cuadra, agradeceré mucho el apoyo que me puedas proporcionar para entenderla mejor.


----------



## Elsapo

Entonces no necesariemnete se deben perder paquetes cuando se presente jitter, no me queda claro si cuando se presenta jitter afecta el enlace.


----------



## SFO

Here's another definition of video *jitter*:

http://www.pcmag.com/encyclopedia_term/0,2542,t=jitter&i=45633,00.asp

Basically it's caused when the transmitted video packets arrive in the wrong order.

Saludos!


----------



## Elsapo

Thank You!! i`ll search for more information i still have a lot of doubts.
Saludos!


----------



## antispam

fluctuación vs. pérdida de paquetes


----------



## luxthor

Elsapo said:


> La frase phase shift no me cuadra, agradeceré mucho el apoyo que me puedas proporcionar para entenderla mejor.


 

Hola muy buenas,

Phase shift se refiere a "desfase", un término que representa normalmente la diferencia de fase de dos señales, comunmente de las señales portadoras de la información, es decir de las que se usan para "montar" la información en ellas, modulada de una manera determinada (AM, y FM son ejemplos típicos de modulaciones analógicas y PSK, QAM digitales).

Cuadra perfectamente en el texto puesto que literalmente dice:
"Más concretamente, el desfase de pulsos digitales sobre un medio de transmisión", que es precisamente la definición de jitter.

Espero que te sirva.

Saludos!


----------



## luxthor

Elsapo said:


> ¡¡Hola!!
> En mi trabajo he tenido que monitorear enlaces de Video conferencia en donde veo "jitter y packet loss" me gustaría saber las diferencias entre los términos, si tiene que ver con comunicaciones o con la estabilidad de la red, porque muchas veces tengo mucho jitter y cero paquetes perdidos o muchos paquetes perdidos y cero jitter. ¡Por su apoyo, muchas gracias!
> ¡Saludos!


 

Hola de nuevo,

Referente a este post te respondo a cada pregunta:

Tienen que ver con comunicaciones, claro, pero también con la estabilidad de la red puesto que si hay muchas pérdidas de paquetes puede conllevar a pérdida de información, sensación de lentitud, corrupción de datos... mientras que el jitter generalmente afecta sobre todo a las aplicaciones de tiempo real puesto que lo que produce, como te pongo en el otro post, es desfase de señales.

En transmisión de datos que no sean de voz/video, (tiempo real en general), el jitter no es un parámetro crítico puesto que no se va a notar necesariamente dicho desfase en el funcionamiento de la aplicación. Otro tema aparte es el de las aplicaciones en tiempo real: ese desfase lo capta nuestro cerebro en tiempo real también. Es difícil de explicar sin bases de telecomunicaciones y además entiendo que se escapa al objetivo de este foro.

Simplemente como resumen decirte que para video te afectan tanto el jitter como los paquetes perdidos, motivo por el cual te recomiendo que reclames a tu operador que revise la línea.

Saludos!


----------



## Elsapo

Muchísimas gracias!!
De verdad has sido de mucha ayuda.
Ahora me enfrento a otro problema ya que comunicaciones me informa que el medio no tiene ningún problema, no encontramos la causa de pérdda de paquetes en los enlaces ya colocamos un sniffer y nada, lo extraño es que sólo se presenta con unos equipos de videoconferencia nuevos que se acaban de integrar a la red, ya revisé las configuraciones y todo en orden. 
Bueno me desvié muchísimo del tema y estoy exponiendo mis traumas del trabajo aquí, sólo quería darte las gracias.
Muchísimas gracias!!
Te agradezco, recibe un cordial saludo de mi parte!!


----------

